# lpg tank



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (1 أبريل 2015)

اللى وصلتلة من معلومات انو بيحتفظ بالوقود الغازى فى صورة سائلة اية نوع الوقود وازاى بحولة من الصورة الغازية للسائلة واية الفايدة من كدة وازاى بملى التانك؟


----------

